
Hackeet: Visual Programming Tool Integrated with Node.js, Arduino and Excel - dev4people
http://www.hackeet.com/
======
osullivj
How does the Excel integration work? I just had a quick look at the website
and couldn't find any info about Excel...

~~~
dev4people
Hi, you will find the a first tutorial about Excel integration here
[http://www.hackeet.com/learn.html?excel_example_introduction](http://www.hackeet.com/learn.html?excel_example_introduction)

